# das "tja-pechgehabt-ich-bin-schon-länger-dabei-als-du" spiel



## slurm (27. Dezember 2009)

das spiel könnte natürlich sehr schnell enden, wenn jetzt gleich die nr. 1 angerannt kommt.

es kann quasi auch nich jeder mitmachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich fang an und biete meine mächtige nr. 265.313 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


damit gehöre ich natürlich noch nicht zu den veteranen, aber ich denke ich liege gut im mittelfeld


----------



## Hankk (27. Dezember 2009)

Hier meine Nr.: 237.583
Bin schon länger dabei, hab allerdings noch nicht viele Posts auf dem counter.


btw: First, sry musste jetzt sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## El Homer (27. Dezember 2009)

Muhaha
403.852
...ja ja ich weis ich weis xD

Edit :

Arrrgh Maladin ich muss die Paddel Folge noch mal sehen !
welche Staffel/ Folge ? weis das jemand zuufällig


----------



## Maladin (27. Dezember 2009)

*messlatte nach unten stell* 184.173

/wink maladin


----------



## Rexo (27. Dezember 2009)

_217.426 :/

WO Bleibt Zam 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dan konnen wir sofort dicht machen ^^_


----------



## Hankk (27. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _217.426 :/
> 
> WO Bleibt Zam
> 
> ...



En Lëtzebuerger! Déi fönnt een awer och iwwerall!   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (27. Dezember 2009)

Hankk schrieb:


> En Lëtzebuerger! Déi fönnt een awer och iwwerall!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


_
Yay!!!

Kennen nemen 3 Letze hei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lo sin et da 4 ^^_


----------



## Rexo (27. Dezember 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Schreibt deutsch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


_
**eye roll**

Wahr ne Normale Begrüßung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wir lasstern schon nicht uber dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Carcharoth (27. Dezember 2009)

So. Hab gewonnen. Was krieg ich jetz?


----------



## Rexo (27. Dezember 2009)

_MIlch und kekse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Carcharoth (27. Dezember 2009)

Ich mag aber keine Milch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (27. Dezember 2009)

_mmm....Bier und Kekse ??_


----------



## skyline930 (27. Dezember 2009)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showuser=1




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## El Homer (27. Dezember 2009)

Ich finde diesen Thread sehr sehr sehr sinnlos ^^


----------



## Rexo (27. Dezember 2009)

El schrieb:


> Ich finde diesen Thread sehr sehr sehr sinnlos ^^



_/sign_


----------



## Skatero (31. Dezember 2009)

Bis jetzt gehöre ich ja noch zur Top 3. Also was bekomme ich?


----------



## spectrumizer (31. Dezember 2009)

Glaube die Ehre gebührt dem "jüngsten" aktiven -> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showuser=5

Tante Edith meint grad: Cool, 35.258. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reo_MC (31. Dezember 2009)

Was B3N ist echt der Erste? Lawl^^

Edit: Bin noch "jung" grad 1 Jahr 3 Monate.


----------



## Hackseputt (11. Januar 2010)

hab meinen alten acc gelöscht, sonst wär ich auch weiter vorne  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (11. Januar 2010)

Reo_MC schrieb:


> Was B3N ist echt der Erste? Lawl^^



Er hat das Forum auch eingerichtet... *g*


----------



## Hackseputt (12. Januar 2010)

juhu, jetzt stehe ich über und unter ZAM xD


----------



## mookuh (13. Januar 2010)

Hackseputt schrieb:


> juhu, jetzt stehe ich über und unter ZAM xD



Glückwunsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (13. Januar 2010)

Hm...Admins zählen doch nicht. Das ist doch langweilig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bis auf Admins und dem komischen Schildkrötenzüchter da...hm, wer kommt an meine 54.994 ran?


----------



## Dabow (14. Januar 2010)

Carcharoth, ban ihn ! Er sagt : komischer Züchter zu dir ... hm wobei ! Das bist du *hihi-wegrenn*


----------

